# The new 441 vs 460



## treesquirrel (Jun 17, 2010)

Both powerheads weight the same. Why would I want the 441 with less horsepower at nearly the same $clams.

I've heard some undesirable feedback from a few locals who have the 441.

Just curious what other tree people think.


----------



## Pain Cow (Jun 17, 2010)

Sounds like your mind is already made up.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 17, 2010)

They are both fine saws.

In my neck of the woods, there is about $150 difference between the two, the 441 being cheaper. 

In stock form, you will most likely not be able to tell the power difference between the two, until the bar's get longer, then the 460 will have an edge.


----------



## NCTREE (Jun 17, 2010)

I have a 441 and the ####ing saw rips, my favorite saw out of my arsenal. I named it Dirty Harry. I thinks it's just as powerful the 460.


----------



## lxt (Jun 17, 2010)

Ive ran both saws one after the other.....hands down the 460 crushes the 441 & with the longer bars put on its a no brainer....buy the 460!

BTW...I liked the 460 so much I bought two of em!



LXT.................


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jun 17, 2010)

Man I'll tell you what I bought one two months ago and love the 441 , but clams wise theres some difference there and HP wise aswell but there nice with a 25" bar ...


----------



## oldirty (Jun 17, 2010)

Pain Cow said:


> Sounds like your mind is already made up.





wigglesworth said:


> They are both fine saws.
> 
> In my neck of the woods, there is about $150 difference between the two, the 441 being cheaper.
> 
> In stock form, you will most likely not be able to tell the power difference between the two, until the bar's get longer, then the 460 will have an edge.



do either of you two do treework for a living?


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 17, 2010)

oldirty said:


> do either of you two do treework for a living?



No. What's your point? Does my opinion not count now? I got lots of hours behind a MS460, but I guess since I don't make a living with it, I don't count?


----------



## oldirty (Jun 17, 2010)

the answer is the 460 magnum. stud saw. i am climbing with a 3/4 wrap 25in bar 460 on the daily. i am really enjoying my time with that saw. 

personally i would rather take a dump on the 441 than run it.


----------



## oldirty (Jun 17, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> No. What's your point? Does my opinion not count now? I got lots of hours behind a MS460, but I guess since I don't make a living with it, I don't count?



no your opinion does not count. not in the commercial tree care and climbing forum at the very least.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 17, 2010)

oldirty said:


> no your opinion does not count. not in the commercial tree care and climbing thread at the very least.



Have you even ran a 441? I bet you haven't. The OP asked an opinion on two saws, which I have put lots of time behind one, and have at least ran the other. Lighten up man....


----------



## NCTREE (Jun 17, 2010)

oldirty said:


> do either of you two do treework for a living?



I do!!! and im saying the 441 with a 20" bar rocks in the tree so there! I can get through just about anything with that saw.


----------



## oldirty (Jun 17, 2010)

NCTREE said:


> I do!!! and im saying the 441 with a 20" bar rocks in the tree so there! I can get through just about anything with that saw.



if you are going to use a 71cc with a 20in bar the answer is the 372xp.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 17, 2010)

oldirty said:


> mutt. i do tree work for a living. a living. i run saws every single work day. not for fun or to cut cookies or for firewood. i run a saw to feed myself. i have indeed ran that 441. my opinion comes from years of hard earned saw experience, not weekend pudpulling by the firewood pile. the 460 is a no brainer if you compare the two.
> 
> now i am done being civil.
> 
> f uck off, you do not belong posting in this forum. you shouldn't even be reading it. go back to the off topic or the chainsaw section and beat your di ck over there.



LOL...what a nice guy. :monkey:


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Jun 17, 2010)

oldirty said:


> mutt. i do tree work for a living. a living. i run saws every single work day. not for fun or to cut cookies or for firewood. i run a saw to feed myself. i have indeed ran that 441. my opinion comes from years of hard earned saw experience, not weekend pudpulling by the firewood pile. the 460 is a no brainer if you compare the two.
> 
> now i am done being civil.
> 
> ...


----------



## oldirty (Jun 17, 2010)

why are you still on this forum? do you climb? do you work in the field?

why are you here?


----------



## oldirty (Jun 17, 2010)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> didn't you come on here crying a while back,and then tell us you were retiring. sounds like the only thing you need to feed yourself is a bar of soap. we cut and sell 250+ loads of firewood each year,for the last 30 years. you think that gives me any knowledge of a saw. all you do is post pics & vids on here of you and your monkies playing in the trees. big deal,you think your the only one here with any saw experience?? come on down,anyday you want,i'll put a mall in your hands and show you what work is. retire,go away and get a life! 441/25" will run w/a 460/25" all day long,it is a great saw!




great another retard with fingers to type with.

firewood cutting is a joke. and if you are using a mall to process 250+ loads of firewood then you are a joke.

stihl the queer you are a fool. comparing what i do and what you do are nothing alike. a fool you are. the wood i cut is in motion while the wood you cut is on the ground in a pile. 

all i do is post vids and pictures of real time real world tree work. you stand there. you stand there and do nothing while i am in the tree making things happen or on the ground felling tree.

what you got is a log pile. 

stupid fire wood guy thinks cause he cuts wood from a pile he knows a thing or two.

laughable.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Jun 17, 2010)

oldirty said:


> why are you still on this forum? Do you climb? Do you work in the field?
> 
> Why are you here?


 me and crane doing our thing.............look at me everyone,look,look at me i can swing from a tree. Lol!


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Jun 17, 2010)

oldirty said:


> great another retard with fingers to type with.
> 
> firewood cutting is a joke. and if you are using a mall to process 250+ loads of firewood then you are a joke.
> 
> ...


 hey uh,any one wanna let brain surgeon know how we get wood in a pile??? we fall trees,we cut trees.... i choose to split my wood w/a maul because i am not afraid to work. besides that it keeps me in good shape,so i can take loud mouth little punks like you,and tie their ears over their mouth so they are quiet....he he


----------



## tree md (Jun 17, 2010)

I liked the 044/440 much better than the 441 personally. A little less HP than the 460 but I was willing to give that up for a pound or two weight difference in the tree. And yes, I did own a 441. Wasn't crazy about it. I am running an 044 now and that is one of my all time favorite saws. I have owned about 6 of them in the past. Plenty of ass on the ground and still lighter than the 460 in the tree. When my 044 craps the bed I plan on having it rebuilt. Barring that, it will be a 460 for me. Why would I go with a 441 with the same weight as a 460 but less HP. That is if I can still buy a 460. I'm snatching up a 660 this year as well before I can no longer do so.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Jun 17, 2010)

oldirty said:


> hey peckerhead. commercial tree care and climbing forum. not firewood forum.
> 
> COMMERCIAL TREE CARE and CLIMBING FORUM.
> 
> ...


 you ready for me to tie those ears up yet? whatever the vid was titled,it was rediculus,and you are too.... hey everyone,look at me,i can swing from tree,weeee.....lol


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jun 17, 2010)

oldirty said:


> the answer is the 460 magnum. stud saw. i am climbing with a 3/4 wrap 25in bar 460 on the daily. i am really enjoying my time with that saw.
> 
> personally i would rather take a dump on the 441 than run it.



The only stud you know is the one in your a#s , The 441 is a nice machine more like a husky now and the 460 still a great machine but the 441 is no joke either , and I know this cause I gots me 2 460's and a spankin new 441 beotch....


----------



## tree md (Jun 17, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> The only stud you know is the one in your a#s , The 441 is a nice machine more like a husky now and the 460 still a great machine but the 441 is no joke either , and I know this cause I gots me 2 460's and a spankin new 441 beotch....



Then you know that there is no way that the 441 will run with the 460. I have run them side by side and there is no comparison.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jun 17, 2010)

tree md said:


> Then you know that there is no way that the 441 will run with the 460. I have run them side by side and there is no comparison.



Theres a huge difference in a tree with the 441 , its just much more comfortable and the sacrifice in power is much easier to deal with than sore forearms from a heavier saw , but your right there is a power difference that is noticeable , but to say that you wouldn't wipe your a#s with it is silly ..If they all ran the same than there would only be one model right ..


----------



## tree md (Jun 17, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Theres a huge difference in a tree with the 441 , its just much more comfortable and the sacrifice in power is much easier to deal with than sore forearms from a heavier saw , but your right there is a power difference that is noticeable , but to say that you wouldn't wipe your a#s with it is silly ..If they all ran the same than there would only be one model right ..



Per Stihl Catalog:

MS441 14.6 pounds 70.7cc

MS460 14.6 pounds 76.5cc

They weigh the exact same Eddie.

Now the 044/440's were a pound or two lighter. That's what I like about them but you are getting no gain by using a 441 in the tree. And the only people this would matter to is the ones who have to use them in the tree on a daily basis.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jun 17, 2010)

oldirty said:


> hey peckerhead. commercial tree care and climbing forum. not firewood forum.
> 
> COMMERCIAL TREE CARE and CLIMBING FORUM.
> 
> ...



I VOTED FOR OBAMA , ha ha now what , picklesniffer thats a funny one ...


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jun 17, 2010)

tree md said:


> Per Stihl Catalog:
> 
> MS441 14.6 pounds 70.7cc
> 
> ...



ahh like me I ran three tanks through it after lunch today , as a matter of fact it'll probably be junk this time next year as much as we run it and believe me theres a huge difference , ya know how I know cause there fighting over it with two or three other new saws right along side of it in the trailer ..


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jun 17, 2010)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> hey uh,any one wanna let brain surgeon know how we get wood in a pile??? we fall trees,we cut trees.... i choose to split my wood w/a maul because i am not afraid to work. besides that it keeps me in good shape,so i can take loud mouth little punks like you,and tie their ears over their mouth so they are quiet....he he



YOU ARE WORTHY PLEASE DON"T LEAVE


----------



## tree md (Jun 17, 2010)

Yeah, I agree. I appreciate anyone who has saw experience. I certainly don't know it all when it comes to saws. But only a climber is going to be able to appreciate a pound or two of difference in the tree. On the ground, it's not enough to even matter but when you have to carry one around with you in the tree all day it makes a huge difference.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jun 17, 2010)

tree md said:


> Yeah, I agree. I appreciate anyone who has saw experience. I certainly don't know it all when it comes to saws. But only a climber is going to be able to appreciate a pound or two of difference in the tree. On the ground, it's not enough to even matter but when you have to carry one around with you in the tree all day it makes a huge difference.



I swear that when its all hands on deck the saws are floating around with everyone taking turns running whatever closer with gas in it if ya know what I mean , I'll bust out my baby when I"m on the ground and everyone knows not even too touch it cause its the only thing sacred to me and that's the first 66 that I bought 13yrs ago and I used to armorall tha saw cause 850.00 was a huge nut for me to crack at 21 yrs old for a saw ...Three healycoils and two heads and so many chains and sprockets that I cannot even count ... I have bought more than 35,000.00 in saws and parts in the last five yrs and I will not retire or replace that saw ever.. I know that cause the other day I saw a guy get thrown outta the stihl store and he claimed to have spent more 100k on ten yrs there and actually he wasn't far off at 75k lol, so after I asked the owner what my number was


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Jun 17, 2010)

oldirty said:


> ok so now you are going after all the other full timers on this site?
> 
> and just so i can continue pointing out how stupid you are......its RIDICULOUS not rediculus.
> 
> ...


not going after anyone,i just love listening to a "PRO" blow.... and by the way, you are unlucky,cause i am headed to your neck of the woods in a couple of weeks. so i will be looking for that tune up.....he he


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jun 17, 2010)

oldirty said:


> ok so now you are going after all the other full timers on this site?
> 
> And just so i can continue pointing out how stupid you are......its ridiculous not rediculus.
> 
> ...



ohhh snap


----------



## tree md (Jun 17, 2010)

I usually figure what saw I am going to be able to get away with in the tree, put a good edge on it and tell the guys hands off. If I can get away with the 361 great, if not I'll use the 044. I will sharpen one or the other for them too but when I get to the large cuts I want a sharp chain. I don't want to take a chance on having to use a saw that one of them has hit the dirt with or something like that. That really ruins my day if you know what I mean. I sharpen saws for everyone but I pick the one I am using for the day and I don't like for anyone else to touch it. And of course no one is to ever touch my 200.


----------



## Thillmaine1 (Jun 17, 2010)

*climber*

Im with OD. Unless you are a tree climber, as in that is what you do day in and day out, theny ou cant appreciate the difference even half a pound can make. I used to t ocrane work every day and finding the saw that is perfect is important. You want enough bar to make the cut straight through (or close to it) but you dont want to have 20 lbs hanging off your side for 10 hours. Changing saws in the tree is just a pain in the ass when your doing crane work so you have to find the ultimate set up based on the all the variables for that particular job. I started with a 440 with a 20 inch bAR (21 ton crane, with 102' of stick) and eventually switched to the 460 witha 26 inch. With that saw I could make every cut, except maybe the final log from time to time, with ease.
If your split firewood then does the weight matter? Your just carry it around on the ground. You arent competing with tight spaces, big swinging wood and a number of other variables. If i was a ground pounder then I could care less about weight.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Jun 17, 2010)

look, i am not doubting noticing a couple pounds in a tree. but i own both of these saws,and i have dynoed both saws. 25" bar and there is no noticable difference. truth be known a 441 will make an honest 5.8 hp on the dyno,and makes that power quicker and longer through the powerband. the strato design is a heavier one no doubt,but it makes more torque, period. thats is why it will run so close to a 460. 461 saws will be out in a year or so,they will be up on power AND weight. then there will be a noticable difference,like the 440/460. the 441 design is here to stay like it or not


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Jun 17, 2010)

tree md said:


> Per Stihl Catalog:
> 
> MS441 14.6 pounds 70.7cc
> 
> ...



For some reason our Cdn Web site shows them at 14.5 lbs .. 
5.6hp for 441 and 6.0hp for 460

But point is taken.. they are same weight with almost 1/2 hp more for 460.

Realistically they are both good saws.. each to their own I guess. Never will win this one... each has their own opinion and on mid-size bars my experience tells me they are close. 

I don't have a 460 right now.. but have in past. Do have 441 and then jump to 660.

But.. if I were to pick then the 460 will whip the 441 on a longer bar any day. But there is a bit of a price difference between the two, at least here in Canada...


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Jun 17, 2010)

tree md said:


> Yeah, I agree. I appreciate anyone who has saw experience. I certainly don't know it all when it comes to saws. But only a climber is going to be able to appreciate a pound or two of difference in the tree. On the ground, it's not enough to even matter but when you have to carry one around with you in the tree all day it makes a huge difference.



Yep.. that is why my 200T is my favourite, followed by my 361.


----------



## oldirty (Jun 17, 2010)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> not going after anyone,i just love listening to a "PRO" blow.... and by the way, you are unlucky,cause i am headed to your neck of the woods in a couple of weeks. so i will be looking for that tune up.....he he




republic rd. billerica mass. 

pull into the parking lot right after the logpile.

we'll shut the gate after you get here and discuss a few things.


----------



## squad143 (Jun 17, 2010)

I'll take the 460. 

- There's no replacement for displacement.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jun 17, 2010)

460 wrap with 28" bar is my all around. I find the extra weight and stability of the wrap and powerhead are great in the tree for those meat and potato cuts, smooths it out instead of a light saw chatering around in the Red Oak, lol. All my saws are muffler modded with some nice easy gains over stock.

There's no replacement for the proper placement of displacement. Sorry Squad, just had to throw out my version, lol.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Jun 18, 2010)

oldirty said:


> republic rd. billerica mass.
> 
> pull into the parking lot right after the logpile.
> 
> we'll shut the gate after you get here and discuss a few things.


i'll be right in your backyard. your not gonna pull your pants down or anything after you shut the gate?????????????????????


----------



## treesquirrel (Jun 18, 2010)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> gonna pull your pants down or anything after you shut the gate?????????????????????



Hmmm, I was just wondering what everyone thinks about the saws and we digress into a fight over who is the best tree workers the firewood cutters or the climbers and now we have one coming out of the closet.....

Anyway, thanks for all the feedback...and entertainment...I think I am going to shy away from the 441 and just go with another 460. I'd rather have the extra power for only a little extra.

BTW, I have several extra bars for my saws so I keep the cost of a new 460 down by buying it with a 16 inch bar. I'll take that new 16 and slap it on my 310 or 250 and put one of my long bars I have on the 460. It will probably end up with a 28 on her.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jun 18, 2010)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> i'll be right in your backyard. your not gonna pull your pants down or anything after you shut the gate?????????????????????



No but he'll be putting on some chap stick at least thats what he did when we met ....


----------



## treeslayer (Jun 18, 2010)

OD makes a great point I agree with. 

A question asked on Commercial tree care and Climbing is for another climbers opinion.

why we get all this other traffic annoys me. doesn't mean that some of you don't know anything, just that your opinion isn't needed, or the question would have been asked on a different forum.

so beat it. half the climbers on here are full of #### too.

460's have more power and therefor cut better, swing on a rope with one (without the ground saving your ass so you can set it down) for a living and then your opinion matters. maybe.


----------



## lxt (Jun 18, 2010)

Well my 2 cents is: any one who would throw out comments "bustin" on a fellow climber is an ignorant pile hanging from the dogs rump!

Look.....cutting firewood is cool..but any 14yr old boy can handle that task, to bust on a man riding crane cable to do tree work......well aint no 14yr old boy doing that!!!!

the 441 is a fine saw.....But if you are running saws all day commercially the 460 is the king in this weight class, now if money is the issue?? hey I understand, been there myself!!!

they`re both stihls & thats what matters....! but the 460 is like the little boy spraying down the chevy emblem on the rear of the ford truck window...that emblem is the 441!!



LXT..................


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Jun 18, 2010)

lxt said:


> Well my 2 cents is: any one who would throw out comments "bustin" on a fellow climber is an ignorant pile hanging from the dogs rump!
> 
> Look.....cutting firewood is cool..but any 14yr old boy can handle that task, to bust on a man riding crane cable to do tree work......well aint no 14yr old boy doing that!!!!
> 
> ...


better read the whole post,OD is the one w/chip on his/her shoulder.......


----------



## tree md (Jun 18, 2010)

OK, so basically all the climbers are in agreement. Yes, if you have saw experience it matters and we appreciate it. But if you're not a climber, let us talk amongst ourselves here...


----------



## gr8scott72 (Jun 18, 2010)

Y'all crack me up. The OP never said anything about using the saw in the air, he just asked about the saw. Then when someone WITH experience on saws in question says something, he gets called a bunch of names and told he can't play cause he's not a climber.

Guess none of my posts are worth anything in this forum either since I just own a tree service and don't actually climb.

I come to this site for information and have learned a great deal. I even read stuff that only pertains to climbers like what saddle to buy but don't offer advise on such subjects because, obviously, I have no experience in that subject.

To say that ONLY climbers are the ones allowed to chat on this forum is quite childish if you ask me. As long as the information given is relevant, I don't see what it matters who it comes from.

This is the Commercial Tree Care AND Climbing forum not just the Climbing forum.


----------



## tree md (Jun 18, 2010)

gr8scott72 said:


> Y'all crack me up. The OP never said anything about using the saw in the air, he just asked about the saw. Then when someone WITH experience on saws in question says something, he gets called a bunch of names and told he can't play cause he's not a climber.
> 
> Guess none of my posts are worth anything in this forum either since I just own a tree service and don't actually climb.
> 
> ...



Right you are and I have appreciated a lot of advice you have given... But you run a commercial tree service, not a firewood operation.

Simple fact is, we have known Tree Squirrel for many a moon and know the info he was looking for and it wasn't groundman info...


----------



## oldirty (Jun 18, 2010)

gr8scott72 said:


> Guess none of my posts are worth anything in this forum either since I just own a tree service and don't actually climb.



actually you have ridden the teet of that blue ox of yours into some money and take on easy tree work while still riding that stump grinder around town.....

i wouldn't want to work for you unless it was for big money day rate because you actually don't really know you ass from your elbow regarding actual tree work.

that is your tree service. do you chip into that excursion of yours?

not knock'n you bud. stay safe.


----------



## oldirty (Jun 18, 2010)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> better read the whole post,OD is the one w/chip on his/her shoulder.......



i so hope you actually do show up.


----------



## oldirty (Jun 19, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> No but he'll be putting on some chap stick at least thats what he did when we met ....



not bad eddie.

but you are still not invited to the shop regardless of how hard you try to be funny. 

i bet your equipment is like dillon's tree service out here.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Jun 19, 2010)

oldirty said:


> actually you have ridden the teet of that blue ox of yours into some money and take on easy tree work while still riding that stump grinder around town.....
> 
> i wouldn't want to work for you unless it was for big money day rate because you actually don't really know you ass from your elbow regarding actual tree work.
> 
> ...




If someone isn't up to your standards they are just a joke to you? Is that it? 

I bought that stump grinder with MY money and MY credit. I work it everyday and fix it myself when needed. I have enough equipment to be competitive in the tree business in this area and make a living. I have a full crew including someone that has climbed for many years.

How do you know what I know about trees? I know plenty about trees. Probably don't know as much as you but I have surrounded myself with people that do.

I pay my own insurance, advertisement, do my own bidding, and expand my company with my hard earned dollars as much as possible.

Of course I don't chip into that Excursion. I do chip into my dump trailer that I made into a chip box. It's called making do with what you have until you can get something better.


Oh, since you are correcting people's grammar and spelling, the title to you thread should have been crane and _me_ not crane and I.


----------



## tree md (Jun 19, 2010)

Here's the thing, this is the CLIMBER forum. I know a lot of you have great knowledge of chainsaws, stump grinding and firewood. No one is questioning that. And I would not discourage anyone who is in the business from posting here. But it is kind of like me posting something in the chainsaw forum about rebuilding a saw or telling someone in the firewood forum how to run their splitter... I would be out of my element and if I said something that was clueless (and believe me it is glaringly clear how clueless some of you are when you post here) to the trade and expertise I would expect to get a little #### talk and maybe even get slammed a little. No different here.

Hey, post here whenever you feel froggy. But if you know not of what you speak don't get your feelings hurt when you get slammed...

EDIT: Hell, we slam each other here on a daily basis... We might get pissed but we don't let it hurt our feelings and we move on... Don't let it kill you if someone knocks a little bark off of you...


----------



## fishercat (Jun 19, 2010)

*I agree with this post.*



tree md said:


> I liked the 044/440 much better than the 441 personally. A little less HP than the 460 but I was willing to give that up for a pound or two weight difference in the tree. And yes, I did own a 441. Wasn't crazy about it. I am running an 044 now and that is one of my all time favorite saws. I have owned about 6 of them in the past. Plenty of ass on the ground and still lighter than the 460 in the tree. When my 044 craps the bed I plan on having it rebuilt. Barring that, it will be a 460 for me. Why would I go with a 441 with the same weight as a 460 but less HP. That is if I can still buy a 460. I'm snatching up a 660 this year as well before I can no longer do so.



we had a 441 for a month.it was a gutless turd.maybe we got a lemon but I'm not taking another chance with that saw.044 was a great saw and I miss them.since they are no longer available,it's the 372xp or the MS460.


----------



## fishercat (Jun 19, 2010)

*I knew you voted for Obuma...................*



treeclimber101 said:


> I VOTED FOR OBAMA , ha ha now what , picklesniffer thats a funny one ...



from the first post of yours I ever saw.You probably own a Jeep too.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jun 19, 2010)

fishercat said:


> You probably own a Jeep too.



You just don't understand, FC. lol Neither do I.


----------



## fishercat (Jun 19, 2010)

*Lol...............................*



Blakesmaster said:


> You just don't understand, FC. lol Neither do I.



i dont want to understand.I own several of those in the picture.best off road rig ever made.you SAS that yet?


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jun 19, 2010)

fishercat said:


> i dont want to understand.I own several of those in the picture.best off road rig ever made.you SAS that yet?



No, that's a future project. Right now it's a good runner and a daily driver for me. When, and if, it starts rusting and getting a bit rougher round the edges I might start playing with it. You ever do a Hilux conversion on one of these? From what I read it's not too hard and a diesel would be badass.


----------



## tree MDS (Jun 19, 2010)

oldirty said:


> if you are going to use a 71cc with a 20in bar the answer is the 372xp.



I've got two 372's with 20" bars now. I love those saws. I decided to keep the newer one for me, and let Juan take the older one for the ground.. sort of sad letting go. That saw must be all of eight years old now, and still runs just as good if not better than the new one. 

When it get a little bigger up there I'll take up the 385 with the 24.. then onto the 395 with the 28. There is also a 356 with 16" bar kicking around (but I'm not really feeling the love for it).

Stihls are ok too I guess.. of course I have the two 200t's.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Jun 19, 2010)

oldirty said:


> actually you have ridden the teet of that blue ox of yours into some money and take on easy tree work while still riding that stump grinder around town.....
> 
> i wouldn't want to work for you unless it was for big money day rate because you actually don't really know you ass from your elbow regarding actual tree work.
> 
> ...


so are you nothing more than an employee??? figures.... someone w/a foul mouth and a chip on his shoulder would never make it as a business owner. not to mention how narrow minded you are.... what a joke, theres no way an idiot like you could even begin to afford all that nice equipment.


----------



## oldirty (Jun 19, 2010)

you can stop the blah blah now here on asite in the commercial tree care and climbing forum and when you get up here we can discuss it further.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Jun 19, 2010)

oldirty said:


> you can stop the blah blah now here on asite in the commercial tree care and climbing forum and when you get up here we can discuss it further.


no blah,blah here.... the truth hurts dont it.....


----------



## tree MDS (Jun 19, 2010)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> no blah,blah here.... the truth hurts dont it.....



Well, someone had better get their ass kicked. Otherwise we're starting to sound like a bunch of sixteen year old girls here!


----------



## fishercat (Jun 19, 2010)

*deisel would be nice if you like them.*



Blakesmaster said:


> No, that's a future project. Right now it's a good runner and a daily driver for me. When, and if, it starts rusting and getting a bit rougher round the edges I might start playing with it. You ever do a Hilux conversion on one of these? From what I read it's not too hard and a diesel would be badass.



i can get great power out of the 22re though and still get good MPG.i SASed my 88 and it still drives just as good if not better than when it had IFS.

I have thought of the 7M-GE conversion though.I personally hate deisels. the VW TD conversions are popular lately.


----------



## fishercat (Jun 19, 2010)

*amen.*



tree MDS said:


> Well, someone had better get their ass kicked. Otherwise we're starting to sound like a bunch of sixteen year old girls here!



I'll buy a ticket for MDS and one for me.


----------



## fishercat (Jun 19, 2010)

*372 is the way to go.*

I run 24 and 28s on them and have no problem.

you can watch all the videos and read all the specs you want but the 441 ain't a 372xp.

If you're scared of Husky power,i'd suggest the 441.

if you just don't have a Husky dealer,are worried about what your weekend warrior buddies might think,or don't want to change you ID on here,get the MS460 or a used 044/440

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## oldirty (Jun 19, 2010)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> no blah,blah here.... the truth hurts dont it.....



actually, you stupid prick, things are just the way i like them. 

please don't be fag and not show up.


----------



## treeslayer (Jun 20, 2010)

oldirty said:


> actually you have ridden the teet of that blue ox of yours into some money and take on easy tree work while still riding that stump grinder around town.....
> 
> i wouldn't want to work for you unless it was for big money day rate because you actually don't really know you ass from your elbow regarding actual tree work.
> 
> ...



Scott is a good man, I would work with him again anyday, anywhere. 

even though his big A$$ stays on the ground. :

Smart guy, with good ideas.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Jun 20, 2010)

I got a solution.....

I say oldirty and stihl the deere go head to head with the 441 vs the 460 and then switch saws and go again. The fastest combined time obviously wins...umm....AS braggin rights or something..whatever.

We will see who the stud is both in man and machine at the same time.



Eh, if they wanna fight after that...I suppose we have to let them.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Jun 20, 2010)

Bigus Termitius said:


> I got a solution.....
> 
> I say oldirty and stihl the deere go head to head with the 441 vs the 460 and then switch saws and go again. The fastest combined time obviously wins...umm....AS braggin rights or something..whatever.
> 
> ...



Good idea!! Only go one better.. try it on say a 30" hardwood on the ground.. once with each saw.. then go try it on a vertical standing block maybe 20" off the ground to simulate using up a tree... again twice.. Then we know for sure..


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Jun 20, 2010)

TreeClimber57 said:


> Good idea!! Only go one better.. try it on say a 30" hardwood on the ground.. once with each saw.. then go try it on a vertical standing block maybe 20" off the ground to simulate using up a tree... again twice.. Then we know for sure..



perfect.


----------



## fishercat (Jun 20, 2010)

*i like it!*



TreeClimber57 said:


> Good idea!! Only go one better.. try it on say a 30" hardwood on the ground.. once with each saw.. then go try it on a vertical standing block maybe 20" off the ground to simulate using up a tree... again twice.. Then we know for sure..



makes more sense than fighting.


----------



## treevet (Jun 20, 2010)

fishercat said:


> makes more sense than fighting.



now you're sounding like a lib lol


----------



## fishercat (Jun 20, 2010)

*not a lib by a long shot.*



treevet said:


> now you're sounding like a lib lol



Just never understood what beating on another human being accomplished.Really disgusts me actually. 

I do like fighting with the government but it's usually just verbal.


----------



## treevet (Jun 20, 2010)

fishercat said:


> Just never understood what beating on another human being accomplished.Really disgusts me actually.
> 
> I do like fighting with the government but it's usually just verbal.



that probably accomplishes even less :deadhorse:


----------



## treevet (Jun 20, 2010)

If there is any point to be made in this thread it may be that this class of saw is the choice for cuts while up in the tree. Why?

On the ground you have the ability, while stable, to keep the bar and chain IN the profile of the cut. When in the tree and making awkward cuts from awkward positions the bar and chain will often move into the side of the cut profile causing stress on the engine. Therefore naturally you want the most power and torque to power through those temporary situations.

Obviously you want the lightest saw with that power/torque so fatigue does not set in to affect completion and safety.

I bought a 361 because I heard all the firewood guys raving about it and was immensely disappointed in this saw for an aerial saw as an example. Back to the 44 then the 460 as weight reduction did not offset power deficit.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jun 20, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> OD makes a great point I agree with.
> 
> A question asked on Commercial tree care and Climbing is for another climbers opinion.
> 
> ...


So a heavier saw in a tree is better.....


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jun 20, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Well, someone had better get their ass kicked. Otherwise we're starting to sound like a bunch of sixteen year old girls here!



Girls fight really turn me on ...


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jun 20, 2010)

Bigus Termitius said:


> I got a solution.....
> 
> I say oldirty and stihl the deere go head to head with the 441 vs the 460 and then switch saws and go again. The fastest combined time obviously wins...umm....AS braggin rights or something..whatever.
> 
> ...



I vote for a real time youtube video of numerous face punches and maybe some curbing , that would be awesome


----------



## tree MDS (Jun 20, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> I vote for a real time youtube video of numerous face punches and maybe some curbing , that would be awesome



Right! I don't know.. what did this cat say? He splits like 250 cords a year with a maul! Lol.. oldirty might have his hands full there.


----------



## tree md (Jun 20, 2010)

treevet said:


> If there is any point to be made in this thread it may be that this class of saw is the choice for cuts while up in the tree. Why?
> 
> On the ground you have the ability, while stable, to keep the bar and chain IN the profile of the cut. When in the tree and making awkward cuts from awkward positions the bar and chain will often move into the side of the cut profile causing stress on the engine. Therefore naturally you want the most power and torque to power through those temporary situations.
> 
> ...



What don't you like about the 361? I'm just curious.

I've had mine for three years now and absolutely love that saw. I love it in the tree when I can get away with using it. I only have a 20 inch bar on it though and that just don't cut the mustard on most of the larger removals I do. For those trees there is no substitute for the 44 IMO.


----------



## NCTREE (Jun 20, 2010)

NCTREE said:


> I do!!! and im saying the 441 with a 20" bar rocks in the tree so there! I can get through just about anything with that saw.



no way man! I bought a 372xp about 3 months ago it has a 20" bar on it. It comes no where near the power that the 441 has. I am really dissatified with this saw.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Jun 20, 2010)

treevet said:


> now you're sounding like a lib lol



Well.. if they did a challenge then we know which is best saw.. if there was any question left.

But fighting.. only gives one or both a bloody nose !

Course they could do same with a Husky.. if they could find one that would keep up with a 460. Oops..did I say that!


----------



## tree MDS (Jun 20, 2010)

I miss my old 288 with a 24" bar.. now that was a destroyer! But this is a stihl thread, sorry.


----------



## tree MDS (Jun 20, 2010)

NCTREE said:


> no way man! I bought a 372xp about 3 months ago it has a 20" bar on it. It comes no where near the power that the 441 has. I am really dissatified with this saw.



Maybe it knows you're a stihl fag, and it's disappointed. Lol.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Jun 20, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Maybe it knows you're a stihl fag, and it's disappointed. Lol.



LMAO


----------



## NCTREE (Jun 20, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Maybe it knows you're a stihl fag, and it's disappointed. Lol.


Actually i'm a fan of neither just a good running saw. My first saw was a 395xp my second saw was a 441. They both rip and comand respect, respect in which I have very little for you you chode!


----------



## tree MDS (Jun 20, 2010)

*had to look that one up...*

Thanks for helping me broaden my vocabulary NC!


----------



## oldirty (Jun 20, 2010)

actually fellas.

order up a full wrap and put that on for climbing. difference maker for sure for big saw cut'n in the tree.


----------



## tree MDS (Jun 20, 2010)

oldirty said:


> actually fellas.
> 
> order up a full wrap and put that on for climbing. difference maker for sure for big saw cut'n in the tree.



Really.. and just what is the problem you've been having tough guy?? 

What is that like a handicapper grip or something?? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## oldirty (Jun 20, 2010)

fullwrap handle for your climbing big saw.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jun 21, 2010)

treevet said:


> If there is any point to be made in this thread it may be that this class of saw is the choice for cuts while up in the tree. Why?
> 
> On the ground you have the ability, while stable, to keep the bar and chain IN the profile of the cut. When in the tree and making awkward cuts from awkward positions the bar and chain will often move into the side of the cut profile causing stress on the engine. Therefore naturally you want the most power and torque to power through those temporary situations.
> 
> ...




Yup, I experienced the same with the 361. Sold it after 10 tanks of gas and now use a 440 after the 200t. 460 and 660 after that. I really like the torque these particular models have for in tree use.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jun 28, 2010)

oldirty said:


> not bad eddie.
> 
> but you are still not invited to the shop regardless of how hard you try to be funny.
> 
> i bet your equipment is like dillon's tree service out here.



Whos Dillons tree service ? I have great respect for you , don't get all whinny and leave again you just replaced the other crane fag that is no longer with us , good luck with the crane operating ... Why are you so afraid of meeting me I think your pretty cool , if I didn't I wouldn't F with ya beotch


----------



## tree MDS (Jun 28, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Whos Dillons tree service ? I have great respect for you , don't get all whinny and leave again you just replaced the other crane fag that is no longer with us , good luck with the crane operating ... Why are you so afraid of meeting me I think your pretty cool , if I didn't I wouldn't F with ya beotch



What other crane fag would this be?? lol.


----------



## tree MDS (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh, I think i got it.. sorry i slow.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jun 28, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> What other crane fag would this be?? lol.



I don't even think I can say his name ..


----------



## tree MDS (Jun 28, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> I don't even think I can say his name ..



Whatever!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jun 28, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Whatever!



God I hate peer pressure WLL there I said it...


----------



## tree MDS (Jun 28, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> God I hate peer pressure WLL there I said it...



Ya, he was cool #### far as I was concerned!

Missed the scrap that week or whatever is all!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jun 28, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Ya, he was cool #### far as I was concerned!
> 
> Missed the scrap that week or whatever is all!



Yea it got a little crazy , there for a few days , go figure two jersey boys , lol


----------



## tree MDS (Jun 28, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea it got a little crazy , there for a few days , go figure two jersey boys , lol



I'm sure thats not all you jersey boys are inclined to! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jun 28, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> I'm sure thats not all you jersey boys are inclined to! :hmm3grin2orange:



Yea were all gay , so stay far away from the NJTP were waiting for fresh meat ...


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jun 28, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea were all gay , so stay far away from the NJTP were waiting for fresh meat ...



...with cat-like prowess


----------



## tree MDS (Jun 28, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Yea were all gay , so stay far away from the NJTP were waiting for fresh meat ...



Word!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jun 28, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Word!



Your missing out on all the storm work here , trees down everywhere , lots of work I seen plates from NY and PA running around down here , it happened last thurs evening and there are still people with no power , this is the first day that I been home before dark , I am gonna take a month off in the winter for once in 12 yrs ..


----------



## treemandan (Jun 28, 2010)

Od, really now, all that fuss over this? Maybe I missed something but it seems to me those guys just offered a pretty well educated opinion about a saw. True they are but only mortal men who don't climb trees and who are cursed to walk the earth with their wretched souls having never tasted the glory of what it is to be a god.


----------



## pdqdl (Jun 29, 2010)

gr8scott72 said:


> ...
> Oh, since you are correcting people's grammar and spelling, the title to you thread should have been crane and _me_ not crane and I.



I'm not trying to pick any fights, but the original title was correct grammar, at least with respect to "me" or "I". Here is the best explanation I have been able to find: http://hubpages.com/hub/Grammar-Errors-Pronoun-Usage

"_First, of the common pronouns above, some are subject pronouns and others are object pronouns. The simple difference between the two is that a subject pronoun commits an action while an object pronoun receives an action. 

Subject Pronouns: I, we, you, he, she, it, they, who

Object Pronouns: me, us, you, him, her, it, them, whom_"

Clearly, "Crane and I" are committing the action, so the correct usage would be for a subject pronoun: "I", not the object pronoun "me".


The entire rest of the verbal battle with OD was pretty silly, wasn't it? Equally silly would be meeting someone just for the opportunity to beat each other up. No possible winning scenario there for either participant.


----------



## newsawtooth (Jun 29, 2010)

Did this just happen? Where am I?


----------



## oldirty (Jun 29, 2010)

treemandan said:


> Od, True they are but only mortal men who don't climb trees and who are cursed to walk the earth with their wretched souls having never tasted the glory of what it is to be a god.




that is the point tman. this was one of your peers asking his peers for a quick answer (that he already knew the answer to which would make sense) to a question.

he posed the question in "our" part of "arborist"site. he didn't post in the chainsaw forum or anywhere else joeblow is going to be hanging out in.

all i did was ask if them dudes did treework. a simple question, really. it was from there that it may have escalated to high level of stupidity to a more reasonable human being but this is the buzzard you are talking about and for one reason or another i may take just a little bit of offense to people posting where they shouldn't.


----------



## treevet (Jun 29, 2010)

oldirty said:


> i may take just a little bit of offense to people posting where they shouldn't.



:agree2:


----------



## tree MDS (Jun 29, 2010)

newsawtooth said:


> Did this just happen? Where am I?


 Intermountain west supposedly.. wherever the #### that is! lol.


----------



## oldirty (Jun 29, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> ...with cat-like prowess



lol. good carry over.




treeclimber101 said:


> Whos Dillons tree service ? I have great respect for you , don't get all whinny and leave again you just replaced the other crane fag that is no longer with us , good luck with the crane operating ... Why are you so afraid of meeting me I think your pretty cool , if I didn't I wouldn't F with ya beotch



eddie..... you coming onto me?


----------



## oldirty (Jun 29, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> No possible winning scenario there for either participant.



somebody gotta win.


hey and thanks for the lesson. you like to bring out the smart side of things every once in a while. good stuff.


----------



## treevet (Jun 29, 2010)

oldirty said:


> somebody gotta win.
> 
> 
> hey and thanks for the lesson. you like to bring out the smart side of things every once in a while. good stuff.



wars been solving stuff for years


----------



## Tree Pig (Jun 29, 2010)

oldirty said:


> ok so now you are going after all the other full timers on this site?
> 
> and just so i can continue pointing out how stupid you are......its RIDICULOUS not rediculus.
> 
> ...


*
Internet tough guy strikes again. *


----------



## tree MDS (Jun 29, 2010)

treevet said:


> wars been solving stuff for years



Ya, I was trying to think of what to say.. but that fits the bill just fine!


----------



## oldirty (Jun 29, 2010)

treevet said:


> wars been solving stuff for years



i can't argue with you on that sir. (thank you very much btw)

but i will say that as a species there is never going to be a full time peace rally. it just can't happen. we as a people are wholly a parasite/predator. we live off the land and return nothing to it but waste and search out the next spot and then we prey on the weak and its weaknesses. everyone wants to be a step above the next guy and thats how we roll. so people will always be in conflict some where and everywhere. we haven't seen anything yet i am afraid to say. chaos is just around the corner. i wonder if all the PC bullchit will make it through or will people really show their colors and take who they want and leave the rest. lol.

kinda looking forward to it.


----------



## oldirty (Jun 29, 2010)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> *
> Internet tough guy strikes again. *



oh no. you again. still sniffing the jock straps of the pro's huh? you shouldn't even be here either but for some reason you still hang out and offer nothing but pleasantries and weak humor attempts but nothing of sound technical advice or offer up past experience in the tree game. just a rewrite of what you read somewhere.....

don't even bother writing anything back dude. you've been doing just fine staying quiet. no need for it.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jun 29, 2010)

oldirty said:


> oh no. you again. still sniffing the jock straps of the pro's huh? you shouldn't even be here either but for some reason you still hang out and offer nothing but pleasantries and weak humor attempts but nothing of sound technical advice or offer up past experience in the tree game. just a rewrite of what you read somewhere.....
> 
> don't even bother writing anything back dude. you've been doing just fine staying quiet. no need for it.



Well we all know about the OD I am so great story and I never have attempted to compete in knowledge with anyone here. I am here to pick up whatever useful knowledge I can. But I got to tell you the truth your Im the best act gets old but your INTERNET TOUGH GUY act is a joke. Actually your a joke. If you want to pick and choose who can read or write in a forum go create your own its not hard, a person with an 8th grade education could run a website. Well then again that may mean you need more time in school.


----------



## oldirty (Jun 29, 2010)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Well we all know about the OD I am so great story and I never have attempted to compete in knowledge with anyone here. I am here to pick up whatever useful knowledge I can. But I got to tell you the truth your Im the best act gets old but your INTERNET TOUGH GUY act is a joke. Actually your a joke.



dude. the chit i talk is for real. call my boss and ask that mofo if i ain't the best climber around. believe me when i tell you my chit don't stink. its a fact. 


the only thing i do on a computer is beat my di ck and talk chit on asite. sometimes in that order but never at the same time. what i would like to do is watch you work. that way i can belittle you in person and tell you what a waste of time what you are doing actually is. 

now again, asking nicely. shut up.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jun 29, 2010)

oldirty said:


> dude. the chit i talk is for real. call my boss and ask that mofo if i ain't the best climber around. believe me when i tell you my chit don't stink. its a fact.
> 
> 
> the only thing i do on a computer is beat my di ck and talk chit on asite. sometimes in that order but never at the same time. what i would like to do is watch you work. that way i can belittle you in person and tell you what a waste of time what you are doing actually is.
> ...



Its obvious your good at climbing no one debates that. Its being a decent human you have problems with. You can come watch me work anytime you like. Ill even write the directions with a crayon so you can follow them.


----------



## oldirty (Jun 29, 2010)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Ill even write the directions with a crayon so you can follow them.



at the expense of egging you on.......lol.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jun 29, 2010)

oldirty said:


> at the expense of egging you on.......lol.



I dont have a crayon but go west on 90 when you hit 91 turn left. Exit 33 take a left.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 29, 2010)

Thillmaine1 said:


> Im with OD. Unless you are a tree climber, as in that is what you do day in and day out, theny ou cant appreciate the difference even half a pound can make. I used to t ocrane work every day and finding the saw that is perfect is important. You want enough bar to make the cut straight through (or close to it) but you dont want to have 20 lbs hanging off your side for 10 hours. Changing saws in the tree is just a pain in the ass when your doing crane work so you have to find the ultimate set up based on the all the variables for that particular job. I started with a 440 with a 20 inch bAR (21 ton crane, with 102' of stick) and eventually switched to the 460 witha 26 inch. With that saw I could make every cut, except maybe the final log from time to time, with ease.
> If your split firewood then does the weight matter? Your just carry it around on the ground. You arent competing with tight spaces, big swinging wood and a number of other variables. If i was a ground pounder then I could care less about weight.




Good post dude! Like Ford and Chevy! Let's kick it around. I love this "show". Actually, both saws are good. Actually, how sharp is your chain? Could go on forever. 
Jeff  BTW, I think weight would matter for a guy laying down a saw on a pile. ( ouch- sorry)


----------



## tree md (Jun 29, 2010)

Ummmkaaaay...

Enough chest pounding for me... I'm going back to the My Music thread...


----------



## treemandan (Jun 29, 2010)

tree md said:


> Ummmkaaaay...
> 
> Enough chest pounding for me... I'm going back to the My Music thread...



I am going to My Beer.
Od, take it easy on em. "They know not what they do."


----------



## newsawtooth (Jun 29, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Intermountain west supposedly.. wherever the #### that is! lol.



CT? Is that where the New England Whalers played for awhile before they moved to Carolina? How big is mine you ask? Well, I've been told it's not long, but it sure is skinny. Stay classy AS.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jun 30, 2010)

oldirty said:


> lol. good carry over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No actually , you can go stick your head back up your boss's can and post some more pics of someone elses equipment, just know that tomorrow and everyday after that I will make your weekly salary by 11am and probably every day day and a half I will make what takes you all month to make , I hate to go there with people like you but its the truth , you really couldn't hold my #### when it comes to what I do daily and what I have accomplished on my own in 13 yrs , And frankly I DARE YOU TO TRY , maybe grow a set of balls and do something that is actually a little challenging or work like a mule for someone else ..


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jun 30, 2010)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Well we all know about the OD I am so great story and I never have attempted to compete in knowledge with anyone here. I am here to pick up whatever useful knowledge I can. But I got to tell you the truth your Im the best act gets old but your INTERNET TOUGH GUY act is a joke. Actually your a joke. If you want to pick and choose who can read or write in a forum go create your own its not hard, a person with an 8th grade education could run a website. Well then again that may mean you need more time in school.



COPS are the ultimate weekend wanna B's , your not in law enforcement are ya?


----------



## Tree Pig (Jun 30, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> COPS are the ultimate weekend wanna B's , your not in law enforcement are ya?



dude your from Jersey... Just shush.


----------



## tree MDS (Jun 30, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> No actually , you can go stick your head back up your boss's can and post some more pics of someone elses equipment, just know that tomorrow and everyday after that I will make your weekly salary by 11am and probably every day day and a half I will make what takes you all month to make , I hate to go there with people like you but its the truth , you really couldn't hold my #### when it comes to what I do daily and what I have accomplished on my own in 13 yrs , And frankly I DARE YOU TO TRY , maybe grow a set of balls and do something that is actually a little challenging or work like a mule for someone else ..



You guys thought I was a prick huh?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 30, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> You guys thought I was a prick huh?



You did.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 1, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> You did.
> Jeff



I know my role jeffers. Lol.


----------



## KingArbor (Jul 1, 2010)

460 is simply just a great all around saw. You can tackle pretty much any job here on the east coast with one. Its powerful enough to handle most of the longer bars too. My coworkers son picked up the New 441 and loves it. But im biased to the 46


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jul 1, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> I know my role jeffers. Lol.



Are you rolling one now? lol 
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 1, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Are you rolling one now? lol
> Jeff



Well, that was nicely timed is all I'm saying jeffers..


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jul 1, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Well, that was nicely timed is all I'm saying jeffers..



I happened to be passing by and "peeked thru the window". :hmm3grin2orange:
Jeff


----------



## oldirty (Jul 1, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> No actually , you can go stick your head back up your boss's can and post some more pics of someone elses equipment, just know that tomorrow and everyday after that I will make your weekly salary by 11am and probably every day day and a half I will make what takes you all month to make , I hate to go there with people like you but its the truth , you really couldn't hold my #### when it comes to what I do daily and what I have accomplished on my own in 13 yrs , And frankly I DARE YOU TO TRY , maybe grow a set of balls and do something that is actually a little challenging or work like a mule for someone else ..



there he is. i was wondering where the hell you went. 

you must do pretty good for yourself eddie! very proud of ya. you got green trucks by any chance?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 2, 2010)

oldirty said:


> there he is. i was wondering where the hell you went.
> 
> you must do pretty good for yourself eddie! very proud of ya. you got green trucks by any chance?



No ...


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 2, 2010)

oldirty said:


> there he is. i was wondering where the hell you went.
> 
> you must do pretty good for yourself eddie! very proud of ya. you got green trucks by any chance?



If I remember correctly, he has an aspy forestry unit.. looks like the mighty murphy's. Not cool like Stubs.. lol.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jul 2, 2010)

Reading this thread reminds me of being in the CS forum. 

Way to go on keeping this site just like it is!


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 2, 2010)

WoodChucker81 said:


> Reading this thread reminds me of being in the CS forum.
> 
> Way to go on keeping this site just like it is!



CS forum? 

And I see you have contributed soo much here at as..

Still working that janitor gig??


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jul 2, 2010)

Not anymore. The better half is a pharmacist now. That job of mine was to pay the bills until she makes real money, which she is doing now. It's nice having free money come my way these days.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jul 2, 2010)

And I wasn't a janitor per se....

I was a "crew chief" to a bunch of disabled tardz that were janitors themselves.


--

Edit: I stand corrected - working for the agency that employs those people was pure hell.


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 2, 2010)

WoodChucker81 said:


> Not anymore. The better half is a pharmacist now. That job of mine was to pay the bills until she makes real money, which she is doing now. It's nice having free money come my way these days.



So what do you do??


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jul 2, 2010)

I do whatever I want. I can afford to.

I quit my worthless jawb about three weeks after she graduated.


----------



## oldirty (Jul 2, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> So what do you do??



i guess what he is asking is do you work in the tree care industry?


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 2, 2010)

WoodChucker81 said:


> Not anymore. The better half is a pharmacist now. That job of mine was to pay the bills until she makes real money, which she is doing now. It's nice having free money come my way these days.



With that attitude, I'm sure she will be getting someone elses wood chucked into her in short time.. good luck with that.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jul 2, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> With that attitude, I'm sure she will be getting someone elses wood chucked into her in short time.. good luck with that.



Won't be happenin' anytime soon. 

See the thing is, it's the way things are and we dig it that way.

She actually prefers me not working. It's nice just hanging out and having someone else's income take take of you.

Do tell me, what's it like working again??


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jul 2, 2010)

Working makes you feel like a Man taking care of your family, remember?
Jeff


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jul 2, 2010)

oldirty said:


> i guess what he is asking is do you work in the tree care industry?



In the past 2 years, no. 

But before that I spent many years doing tree work and climbing.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jul 2, 2010)

All I have is the wife, no kids.

I hate children.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jul 2, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Working makes you feel like a Man taking care of your family, remember?
> Jeff



Notice the keyword you said is "feel".


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jul 2, 2010)

Just like I said - a lot like the CS forum over here. 

Every post you all make helps me confirm that. 

The sad part is I wish I were wrong.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jul 2, 2010)

WoodChucker81 said:


> Just like I said - a lot like the CS forum over here.
> 
> Every post you all make helps me confirm that.
> 
> The sad part is I wish I were wrong.



So, on the CS forum, guys brag about not working because their wives work for them. Manly men!
Jeff 
I wouldn't quit working no matter how much my wife made.


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 2, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> So, on the CS forum, guys brag about not working because their wives work for them. Manly men!
> Jeff
> I wouldn't quit working no matter how much my wife made.



I think what this really comes down to is just how much wood can the woodchuck chuck.. and will it be enough to sustain momma woodchuck? or does she venture out for more??


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jul 2, 2010)

Momma woodchuck is just fine. 


I'm not defending the CS forum. I'm just saying this forum is no different. 

I talk about not working when one asks me what I do for a living. 

I mainly troll around the OT forum so I can laugh a lot. You guys should come over there sometime and laugh with us a bit.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jul 2, 2010)

And while I'm here.....

I need to cut some wood I was wondering what saw you guys suggest I buy.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jul 2, 2010)

And what kind of chain.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jul 2, 2010)

And I need some PPE. Where should I get it from? Lowes??


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jul 2, 2010)

What kind of fuel mix should I use??


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jul 2, 2010)

You guys like flip caps?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jul 2, 2010)

WoodChucker81 said:


> What kind of fuel mix should I use??



Sounds like you are fitting in just fine-smartass! 
Jeff


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jul 2, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Sounds like you are fitting in just fine-smartass!
> Jeff



Why thankyou!!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jul 2, 2010)

WoodChucker81 said:


> I mainly troll around the OT forum so I can laugh a lot. You guys should come over there sometime and laugh with us a bit.



I'm kinda laughing now. 
Jeff


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jul 2, 2010)

Well see?! You guys CAN laugh!! AND everything isn't 100% serious all of the time!! Way coooool!!


----------

